# Miencraft pe help



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a forum earliest with the same title so go read that. And by hack I meant a cheat.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Once again we will not help you with hacking or "cheat" you way into getting free Apps. If you wish to play the game then you will need to buy it on the App Store.

Thread Closed.


----------

